# Greenish Red dragon



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

this is my spawning log of my red female and greenish red dragon. theres about 50 frys that survived. Still waiting to see the fry's colors and tail variation http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQSHNjpGgW4


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like you're feeding them well, nice fat tummies. Great job.


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

wow until you showed the parents I did not think of them as baby bettas, gongrats


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Your fry look so healthy!! Great job, the mother is such a beautiful red!!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

i didnt keep track of spawn date and hatched date so i dont know how many weeks or months they are. theres about 50 to 60 count. a few of them has black on the lining on the bottom fin then red on the inside with black heads showing and some with clear body with red fins i will take more pictures every 2 weeks for updates


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Your fry look so healthy!! Great job, the mother is such a beautiful red!!


thanks she was very helpful during the spawn. she helped him gather the eggs and put them in the nest my though was that she was gonna eat them like most females do but turns out she didnt


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

more pictures they got bigger and showing good colors


----------



## celtickitty (Sep 16, 2012)

They are amazing


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx20/chongvang916/IMAG0084.jpg


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

lots of red! cant wait to see them grow and change, thier daddy was really cool looking! good job, Id be too scared to do babies!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> lots of red! cant wait to see them grow and change, thier daddy was really cool looking! good job, Id be too scared to do babies!


If your there looking at them in person you can see some metalic green color on thier scales. They starting too look like thier dad a bit. some of them are flaring and some of them are already fighting


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah, when will they have to be separated?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> yeah, when will they have to be separated?


I dont think im going to divide them into cups im going to leave them in the breeding tank till they old enough and sell them. I already have buyers waiting for them to grow up. And i dont think they gonna fight bad enough for fin damage they just flare and chase each other around


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I like red bettas. They are so standout.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> I like red bettas. They are so standout.


Well then friend you should see my red devil


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

this is a short video update on the frys they are about 2cm long

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=56GD7rU3So0


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

cute! they look nice and healthy too, good job


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> cute! they look nice and healthy too, good job


thanks for the support. Im happy that alot of them made it. also theres buyers waiting for them im just waiting till i can tell male from female


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You'll be able to tell male from female real soon.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

These guy are for sell 5 each


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

do either of the parents have any cambodian in their history? it definitely looks like you've got some cambos in there, unless they're still growing into their color.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Love them if I had room I would buy some from you.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> do either of the parents have any cambodian in their history? it definitely looks like you've got some cambos in there, unless they're still growing into their color.


i dont think they have cambotains in them its the fact that they still small they already showing metallic greens(dragon scales) the females are much lighter but the makes are darker


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow nice! keep those pics coming.


----------

